# Things to do as a visitor



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I am currently an ex-pat in the UAE and was thinking of coming across to SA next March for the Cape Argus Cycle event.

As its a long way, I'm not likely to just want to come for the day of the event, so what do you ex-pats recommend I do in the way of sightseeing, if I were to stay a week with my wife ?

Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> I am currently an ex-pat in the UAE and was thinking of coming across to SA next March for the Cape Argus Cycle event.
> 
> As its a long way, I'm not likely to just want to come for the day of the event, so what do you ex-pats recommend I do in the way of sightseeing, if I were to stay a week with my wife ?
> 
> Thanks


HI,
Here are some things I would do in Cape Town.
Table Mountain- Try and book as soon as you arrive as if there is bad weather the cable car won't run.
Kirstenbosch Gardens
Victoria & Albert Waterfront 
Robben Island
Lion Heads hike- If you have time

Wine tasting 
You can either take the Hop On Hop Off Bus or order a car with a driver for the day

If you wanted to go outside of Cape Town
Shark Cage Diving in Gansbaai 

You could fly and go to Kruger for a safari for 2-3 days.

Drive to Knysna (about 5 and a half hours from Cape Town)
Cango Caves
Ostrich Farms


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

There is so much to do, it all depends how long you have and what type of transport!

I live in the Garden Route, which starts at Mossel Bay and ends at Stormsriver and I can keep you busy for weeks just on this stretch of the country!


----------



## aaronhardy62 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

As Joanna said the Garden route is a really good idea, me and my partner are expats and are organising an adventure along this route for my brother and friend in October.

A real tip and easy way to plan this is to visit the website Budget Safaris. On there is a safari which lists an itinerary on the Garden route, with maps and optional excursions listed. Instead of booking with them we have closely shall we say used this as guide to plan, and then used trip advisor to find backpackers at the locations. And the backpackers are very nice! It's a fraction of the price. 

On this route it follows the coast then cuts inland on a kinda loop back to Cape Town. We are going on whale trips, elephants parks, lions, wine tours etc.

An option for you maybe.

Warm regards

Aaron


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> I am currently an ex-pat in the UAE and was thinking of coming across to SA next March for the Cape Argus Cycle event.
> 
> As its a long way, I'm not likely to just want to come for the day of the event, so what do you ex-pats recommend I do in the way of sightseeing, if I were to stay a week with my wife ?
> 
> Thanks


SA is a beautiful and peaceful country it has about 9 Provinces, apart from Cape Town you might as well visit other place like Johannesburg, which offers nice accommodations like 

:horn: and dont forget to buy Vuvuzela on your way back home.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

If you are coming uae to jhb, catach the train over night to the argus, its an absolute must,the vibe on board is a blast as thousands of cyclists use the train. if your on a budget get the book AFRICA ON A SHOESTRING,its the travllers bible

rooineck


----------



## benderc (Aug 18, 2013)

There is a restaurant in Blouberg called The Blue Peter, its right on the beach and looks onto the bay and Table Mountain. It is a great place for watching the sunset and they also do awesome pizzas


----------

